# New Bow - problems



## maizeandblue (Jun 27, 2008)

Just curious if anyone else has had problems with inner cam modules?

Bought the PSE bow madness XS - Love it, BUT... while shooting yesterday (first day), the bow developed a bad vibration type twanging. I searched all over the bow, noticed the sight had vibrated loose. Tightened her down, and it still was making this god awful racket. After many shots of trying this that and any other my shot placement started gettting bad. So I decided to put it up until today. While placing the bow in the case, I bumped the cam and heard the twanging noise and noticed a module shake. Placed my finger on it and sure enough it was loose. I know how to fix. I was just wondering if anyone else has this problem with cam modules?


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

If the mod is loose just tighten it up, should just be 2 allen screws.


----------



## Caspr21 (Oct 4, 2007)

agree with splittine...........should be two alan screws. BUT...........if I had just bought that bow and already having those type of issues, I would go back to where I bought it from and have them look it over top to bottom and make sure something isnt causing that to vibrate loose or whatever it could be. Pat at mikes gun shop is a good guy to ask/have look over your bow for ya


----------



## coachmo32 (Dec 12, 2008)

This is a problem with the Bow Madness. I saw two blowup at ASA shoots this year and my dad had one that the the top cam cracked.


----------



## Emerald Ghost (Mar 11, 2008)

*Bow module*

This is no biggie, and I've worked on quite a few of them.
Simply use a drop of loctite "red" when you tighten the screws down, and make certain that the mod is laying flatly against the cam.
Do this, and you will be fine.


----------



## golfdc (Oct 1, 2007)

They have had this problem from last year. They have redesigned that and fixed that problem in 2011. I had a problem and took it to Mike's and they contacted PSE and PSE replaced the cam.


----------



## archer-1 (Feb 4, 2009)

*Pete Sheply Enterprises aka*

Presision Shooting Equipment, aka

P...ull
S...hoot
E...xplode!

Ahhh, fond memories of the first 4 Bows I owned!!!
Still have a Fire Flight hanging in my shop... :thumbup:


----------



## coachmo32 (Dec 12, 2008)

archer-1 said:


> Presision Shooting Equipment, aka
> 
> P...ull
> S...hoot
> ...


 
P...arts
S...cattered
E...verywhere

If you buy a Hoyt you wouldnt have any problems....:thumbup:


----------



## archer-1 (Feb 4, 2009)

Forgot that one... 
Just loan Greg one of your Hoyts Mo !


----------



## coachmo32 (Dec 12, 2008)

archer-1 said:


> Forgot that one...
> Just loan Greg one of your Hoyts Mo !


I would rather loan out my wife than my Hoyt..:yes:


----------



## neohornet (May 31, 2009)

Man, it sucks how work gets in the way of shooting your bow and having fun. Wish I could have left early from work to go play.


----------



## lollygagger (Oct 4, 2007)

coachmo32 said:


> I would rather loan out my wife than my Hoyt..:yes:


 lmao now thats funny!


----------



## gcrbama (May 3, 2008)

well i just got a new/used pse rogue the other day. nice to know it may come to pieces at 70lbs of pull. should i wear one of those (i've fallen and i cant get up) buttons while im hunting alone?


----------



## maizeandblue (Jun 27, 2008)

gcrbama said:


> well i just got a new/used pse rogue the other day. nice to know it may come to pieces at 70lbs of pull. should i wear one of those (i've fallen and i cant get up) buttons while im hunting alone?


Man don't worry about it. This was not my first new PSE purchase. You know how it is, if you aren't shooting exactly what they have then you're shooting junk. You bought the bow used right? How much did it get shot before you bought it? My last PSE was the fireflight LC 10yrs old and still shoots great. NEVER an issue. People that yell their product brands out, do so to make themselves feel better about the amount of money they spent so they could have the so called "BEST". Kind of like short guys and big trucks. It's kind of like they have to make up for something. :whistling:I'm just sayin. I have also known several others that own and shoot PSE. When a bow comes apart, it is pretty violent. If this were sooooooooo common, how in the hell is PSE still in business? Riddle me that batman.


----------



## coachmo32 (Dec 12, 2008)

maizeandblue said:


> Man don't worry about it. This was not my first new PSE purchase. You know how it is, if you aren't shooting exactly what they have then you're shooting junk. You bought the bow used right? How much did it get shot before you bought it? My last PSE was the fireflight LC 10yrs old and still shoots great. NEVER an issue. People that yell their product brands out, do so to make themselves feel better about the amount of money they spent so they could have the so called "BEST". Kind of like short guys and big trucks. It's kind of like they have to make up for something. :whistling:I'm just sayin. I have also known several others that own and shoot PSE. When a bow comes apart, it is pretty violent. If this were sooooooooo common, how in the hell is PSE still in business? Riddle me that batman.


 They are still in business at the bottom of th totem pole.. You dont see many National events Sposored by PSE. Any bow is good as long as you are comfortable with it all i was try to point out is that there has been alot of problems with the Bow Madness. I have seen several of them explode and cams crack. And have talked to several people who have had numerous problems with the Bow Madness. Just so you know i dont just shoot a Hoyt I have a Pearson also setup for 3D.


----------



## archer-1 (Feb 4, 2009)

I have owned most of the brands on the market at some point in time and have had PSE's that I really loved! Ive never found a Mathews that I do like but that dosent make me right and 5 billion other people wrong.....Geez lighten up a little......
I'm short and drive a BIG AZZ Jeep if that helps you feel better!


----------



## maizeandblue (Jun 27, 2008)

coachmo32 said:


> They are still in business at the bottom of th totem pole.. You dont see many National events Sposored by PSE. Any bow is good as long as you are comfortable with it all i was try to point out is that there has been alot of problems with the Bow Madness. I have seen several of them explode and cams crack. And have talked to several people who have had numerous problems with the Bow Madness. Just so you know i dont just shoot a Hoyt I have a Pearson also setup for 3D.


Quantitate the words "several" and "numerous". Cuz the way you make it sound; the bow and the manufacturer are inherently defective. Im sure it boils down to a whole lotta I heard from a guy who's sister's cousin's nephew might have seen one blow up. Sorry dude, but I have to call BS on "I have seen several of them explode and cams crack." Do you know how bogus that sounds? If you, one individual have seen as many as you claim to have seen "explode", well heck I'd have to believe you were on PSE's R&D staff. So before we go further, quantitate the words several and numerous.


----------



## BOGIA (Oct 7, 2007)

no doubt,maizeandblue im with you!.ive guess ive had junk my whole life,pse,bear whitetail 2 a old jennings and now a cheap old pearson spoiler,been around a lot of people shooting bows over the years and have never seen a bow explode or a limb crack,guess i just been lucky!


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

You shoot long enough around people you will see some crazy stuff. I have seen a few bows explode and a hand few limb failures. But half of those were in a bow shop and all but 2 the person was doing something they shouldn't have. Every company out there will have limb failures at one point or another nobody makes a bullet proof bow. Its all personal preference on what feels good to you, I dont like Mathews and a PSE so I dont own one, you do like them so shoot it and dont listen to other peoples opinions on the bow you shoot. There is more than one manufacture for a reason.


----------



## BOGIA (Oct 7, 2007)

thank god for lots of manufacture's cause i could never afford one of those high dollar bows!im just glad all the deer die the same with my junk bows as the big name bows!


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

BOGIA said:


> thank god for lots of manufacture's cause i could never afford one of those high dollar bows!im just glad all the deer die the same with my junk bows as the big name bows!


Yep, how many deer have died from a PSE Thunderflight , Nova or a Bear Whitetail


----------



## archer-1 (Feb 4, 2009)

Go to a few National level archery events where there are several hundred people there to compete, see what is being used and what gets carried off the range in pieces. All brands are succeptable to breaking....some more so than others. Ive had an MQ2 attack me like an Anaconda with PMS, learned you cant out run a Mach Flight 4R riser when it snaps in your hand and when one fork of your top limb gives up the fight at full draw, bad things are gonna happen!!!


----------



## bobinbusan (Feb 16, 2010)

Bad shot


----------



## PanhandleBob (Mar 16, 2011)

I would imagine there has been more animals killed with a Bear Whitetail than all the other manufacturers combined


----------



## maizeandblue (Jun 27, 2008)

archer-1 said:


> Go to a few National level archery events where there are several hundred people there to compete, see what is being used and what gets carried off the range in pieces...


Try to follow along, once again you prove your point is invalid when you don't quantitate and you make generalizations. Your statement above makes it sound as if at every tournament, only the most expensive brands can withstand the rigors of archery shooting; all others are so inferior they come to pieces leaving only (your) top brands standing. If this were so as I said before PSE would be out of business due to retailers refusal to carry and pending lawsuits. 

So, stop repeating hearsay, bogus information, and making generalizations; it makes you sound ignorant to the subject. If you have seen ONE come apart, then state as much; NOT "I have seen several explode and I know a guy who's sister's cousin's nephew's wife bought one and it spontaneously combusted." Or if you just want to "give a shout out" for your favorite brand like an ignorant "wifebeater wearing" sterotypical *******, that's cool, but don't come on the forum and try to act worldly by bashing brands with generalizations, you only look foolish.


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

maizeandblue said:


> Try to follow along, once again you prove your point is invalid when you don't quantitate and you make generalizations. Your statement above makes it sound as if at every tournament, only the most expensive brands can withstand the rigors of archery shooting; all others are so inferior they come to pieces leaving only (your) top brands standing. If this were so as I said before PSE would be out of business due to retailers refusal to carry and pending lawsuits.
> 
> So, stop repeating hearsay, bogus information, and making generalizations; it makes you sound ignorant to the subject. If you have seen ONE come apart, then state as much; NOT "I have seen several explode and I know a guy who's sister's cousin's nephew's wife bought one and it spontaneously combusted." Or if you just want to "give a shout out" for your favorite brand like an ignorant "wifebeater wearing" sterotypical *******, that's cool, but don't come on the forum and try to act worldly by bashing brands with generalizations, you only look foolish.


Before you start running your mouth anymore you might want to stop. There are people on this thread that you are calling BS that shoot alot of competitions and have forgot more about bows than you ever will know. He is not putting down your bow but you are the one showing ignorance. Archer1 had nothing to prove to you by lying. This forum has some very good competition shooters as well as the owner of a major bow manufacturer that posts on here pretty often. So try to follow along, some of the people on this thread are giving you FIRST hand accounts, not just hearsay. So learn who you are talking to before you make yourself look like a bigger ass.


----------



## coachmo32 (Dec 12, 2008)

maizeandblue said:


> Quantitate the words "several" and "numerous". Cuz the way you make it sound; the bow and the manufacturer are inherently defective. Im sure it boils down to a whole lotta I heard from a guy who's sister's cousin's nephew might have seen one blow up. Sorry dude, but I have to call BS on "I have seen several of them explode and cams crack." Do you know how bogus that sounds? If you, one individual have seen as many as you claim to have seen "explode", well heck I'd have to believe you were on PSE's R&D staff. So before we go further, quantitate the words several and numerous.


 All the info that i have about the "Bow Madness" is from first hand experience. I shoot alot of local and national tournament each year and was only trying to pass along info to you if you dont want any advice then dont ask for it. And stop being such a damn cry baby. If i wanted to feed you a line of BS i would have told you that it was the best bow on the market and they have never had any problem with it.


----------



## coachmo32 (Dec 12, 2008)

archer-1 said:


> Go to a few National level archery events where there are several hundred people there to compete, see what is being used and what gets carried off the range in pieces. All brands are succeptable to breaking....some more so than others. Ive had an MQ2 attack me like an Anaconda with PMS, learned you cant out run a Mach Flight 4R riser when it snaps in your hand and when one fork of your top limb gives up the fight at full draw, bad things are gonna happen!!!


 Just Sayin....:thumbsup:


----------



## maizeandblue (Jun 27, 2008)

PM sent this thread is rediculous.


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

Shoot what you like. I bought my wife a Matthews two years ago and she loves it. I've had a Nova for the last 17 years and am happy with it. I can take a deer out to 50 yards. Is it quiet? Hell no. I might as well be shooting a .22 at them, but it works. As far as bows blowing up, I don't shoot competition and my bow is 17 years old, so that gives you an idea about how much time I spend in bow shops, but I saw a Hoyt cam blow up at BPS in Atlanta, when they first opened the doors, so I'm sure if you spend time around them you will see all sorts of stuff. I like PSE, but I'll take the word of some of these guys if I ever buy a new one.


----------



## coachmo32 (Dec 12, 2008)

I wish all of you would back up and READ. I said the "Bow Madness". And yes i have saw several other come apart on the range but the thread was about the "Bow Madness".


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

Damn. Why is everyone so touchy on this forum. I was actually deferring to ya'll's experience over mine, but you read it a totally different way and get all defensive. Maybe some people should spend a little more time reading a post. Typing never really turns out like talking.


----------

